# Any shows in SC



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

I was wondering if there were any shows in SC. I am interested in checking one out and see what they are all about and hopefully learning a few new things....Thanks for any info....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yess actually there are. What part of SC are you from? I have family in Greenville.

The ADBA is hosting this show in April. I will be there.

Palmetto State APBTC (South Carolina)
Saturday, April 19, 2008
Location: Piedmont Interstate Fair of Spartanburg
575 Fairgrounds Rd.
Spartanburg, SC29305

The Palmetto State APBTC (SC) will host 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Piedmont Interstate Fair of Spartanburg in Spartanburg, SC. Ch and Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow. For further information contact Jamy and David (803) 487-0117, Maya and Chris (803) 324-0656 or Jenn (803) 628-12

Also there are several shows in NC and KY

I just saw you are on Mypitbullspace also.
here is my page
http://mypitbullspace.com/Oldfortkennels


----------

